# Wild rat needs help in Hartford ct!!!!



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

http://hartford.craigslist.org/pet/3508968291.html


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh poor thing. I don't understand... I could never kill even a wild rat, even if it were in my house... I just couldn't!
I hope someone is able to take this little sweety on and nurse him back to health if possible.
I would, except I'm in the UK


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

If I could find someone too transport it I'd be more then happy so I am doing what I can for him


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

If you could get someone to transport him that'd be awesome. Poor little mite! I really hope something can be done quickly 
Hate seeing animals in this way, breaks you heart.


----------

